

Google Android Phone Gallery - IgorPartola
http://www.google.com/phone/#manufacturer=all&category=all&carrier=all&country=us

======
presty
Come on, how the hell is this getting posted on HN? Isn't the system supposed
to flag duplicate submissions?

And really people, if you are posting things more than 24 hours after it's
happened, then the probability that it's already here is REALLY high.

Please stop polluting the rss feed!

